# A5 - A6 Coupe?



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Saw three A5's today on the drive to/from work (one parked up at Warwick services on the M40) - all were black 3.0L Diesels. It's an A6 Coupe with LED lights on the front..... 

I have looked at lots of pictures on Audi's and other websites and I thought it looked pretty good, even considered it as a possible replacement for the TT. However after seeing these three today I am not impressed, maybe it was the colour but I just saw an A6 with 2-doors :?

Have I just seen them in the wrong light, wrong angle maybe?

Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I was not impressed with the pics I had seen of the A5 but after seing them in the metal yesterday at the dealers I thought thet looked much better than there pics had me beleive 
They also had an black RS4 Avant in could not get over how small it looked :?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I agree - I think they actually look much better in the flesh rather than the photos. I test drove an S5 and had it not been for the price, I think I would be interested.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

The S5 looks great in real life.

Rogue


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm not struck at all :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm not struck at all :?


Yes but you bought a mk2 TT :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not struck at all :?
> ...


Then again I haven't seen a blue one :lol: It just looks too American and they aren't know for their flair in car design.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Just me then... I thought it looked OK in the pictures (& the Audi brochure I received), however in the flesh (& in black) it just looked like an A6 with 2-doors....

Andy


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ADB said:


> Just me then... I thought it looked OK in the pictures (& the Audi brochure I received), however in the flesh (& in black) it just looked like an A6 with 2-doors....
> 
> Andy


Well it's bigger than an A4 (I believe), so an A6 Coupe is nearer the mark. What disappoints me more than anything was that I thought it might make a more useable 'family' car than the TT and apparently, there's little, if any, more legroom in the rear. :?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> ADB said:
> 
> 
> > Just me then... I thought it looked OK in the pictures (& the Audi brochure I received), however in the flesh (& in black) it just looked like an A6 with 2-doors....
> ...


The boot is pretty big... :? :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi will be launching an A7 in 18months or so.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

raven said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > ADB said:
> ...


Massive I thought then again we did go to the launch in the Aygo :lol: :lol:


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Audi will be launching an A7 in 18months or so.


It's not going to be bigger is it :?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Bigger number = bigger car (A1 to A8 )


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Saw one in white in Germany. Looks great, I think. Get's a tad expensive once you add the toys. Might consider one in a year's time once it depreciates like a led zepplin, like most large cars.


----------



## Detroit20 (Jun 28, 2007)

Saw one the other day in blue (deep sea?)... A bit barge-like, IMHO.

Also, when I read the specs in Autocar, etc (_please let my MK2 TT arrive soon so I give up car pr0n in favour of the real thing_) I thought the early engine/drive combinations were a touch 'unbalanced'.

Petrol engine issue 1.0 comprises a pair of whoppers - a 3.2 and a 4.2. But release 1.1 adds a only weedy sounding 1.8 to the line up. Perhaps my opinion is coloured by the Ford Capri's of my youth, but I can't help thinking that - first time out - a 2.5L and a 4.2 would have been a better combo.

Having said that, Audi do seem to be having, er, 'size' problems at the moment. Pairing the 3.2 Mk2 TT with a barely slower 2.0 continues to strike me as pointless...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Agree, you just have go for the bester, faster 3.2 evertime with the TT.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

When I went to sell my TT they had a black S5 in the showroom and I didn't notice it. I was standing right next to it and thought it was just an A6 until I realized it had two doors. Was mostly unimpressed by the design. The other day I saw a Sahara Beige A5 in the road with the LED DRLs on and I thought it looked very bad.

The thing that I don't understand with the A/S5 is that Audi had the opportunity to brake the mold and bring something eye catching but no, they did just more of the same and brought a car as boring as the rest of the range.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I saw one today and thought it looked like a bigger Mark II TT from the front (ducks and runs for cover)...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

tehdarkstar said:


> When I went to sell my TT they had a black S5 in the showroom and I didn't notice it. I was standing right next to it and thought it was just an A6 until I realized it had two doors. Was mostly unimpressed by the design. The other day I saw a Sahara Beige A5 in the road with the LED DRLs on and I thought it looked very bad.
> 
> The thing that I don't understand with the A/S5 is that Audi had the opportunity to brake the mold and bring something eye catching but no, they did just more of the same and brought a car as boring as the rest of the range.


You can get a nice sand beige too. Only Â£1400 extra.


----------



## Detroit20 (Jun 28, 2007)

Sat in the S5 at my local dealership this w'end and felt distinctly underwhelmed. Well appointed interior, as Audi's always are, but I felt horribly like I was in a 2-door saloon rather than a genuine coupe (like the Honda Accord 2-door)

And yeto, the lack of rear legroom was shocking! There really wasn't any at all. Go figure!

As it happens I also got to sit in an R8. Didn't really like that either. It felt very cramped; like someone in Design had decided that proper two seaters only look the part if the driver feels like they're in a bathtup. Considering the likely buyers of this car - who's snakelike hips exist in only in their pasts and imaginations - I wonder whether that snugness might ultimately be off-putting.

My salesmen - who again dissuaded me from adding nonsense to my TT spec (cheers, M!) - said that put side-by-side with an Aston the R8 yelled modernity. However, he also suggested that, put side-by-side with the new TT, one would have to wonder whether such modernity should cost 3 times the price of the 'junior' model.

I found it hard to disagree with either statement.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Detroit20 said:


> Sat in the S5 at my local dealership this w'end and felt distinctly underwhelmed. Well appointed interior, as Audi's always are, but I felt horribly like I was in a 2-door saloon rather than a genuine coupe (like the Honda Accord 2-door)
> 
> And yeto, the lack of rear legroom was shocking! There really wasn't any at all. Go figure!
> 
> ...


Surprising that you found the R8 cramped. I'm 6'4" and built like a fat brick shit house, and I found it wonderfully roomy inside - plenty of shoulder room, enough movement in the seat, and it was only wearing a crash helmet that I felt close to the roof...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

What's a fat brick shit house ?


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Detroit20 said:


> And yeto, the lack of rear legroom was shocking! There really wasn't any at all. Go figure!


Having had my A5 for 4 weeks now and on several trips had 4 adults comfortably sat in the car, I've not had any leg or head room issues the press seem to go on about and so totally disagree with you! It's a coupe and obviously isn't going to be as roomy as a saloon, but there is plenty of room in the back. I guess it's down to how tall/long legged you are. I'm 5'10 and don't sit on top of the steering wheel (mid way on seat travel) and there's enough comfortable space for the rear passengers.

Simon


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> What's a fat brick shit house ?


A 'brick shit house' is someone who is stocky and strongly built. A fat one is the same again, but slightly more squidgy.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Dundee Audi have a lovely S5 in red with silver leather.

It looks fantastic and sounds even better. 8)


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

SBJ said:


> I'm 5'10 and don't sit on top of the steering wheel (mid way on seat travel) and there's enough comfortable space for the rear passengers.
> 
> Simon


I saw a very attractive S5 at the weekend, it was a Heinz plate and was therefore only a day old in beautiful black paintwork with cream leather. It looked and sounded great. Upon closer inspection, however, the leg room was less than 2cm. Now it could have been that the driver was particularly long of leg, unlike myself, but I am genuinely interested to know if someone of 5'10" could have another of 5'10" behind them comfortably for a longish trip i.e. 700 miles? If so I could be beating their door down sometime soon as a replacement for my oh-so-dull 5 Series M-Sport.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

ag said:


> SBJ said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 5'10 and don't sit on top of the steering wheel (mid way on seat travel) and there's enough comfortable space for the rear passengers.
> ...


I've just had a quick spin round the car park in my colleagues A5 3.0TDi. He's gone for Sprint Blue with Silver Valcona leather, not a combination I'd have picked but looks good.

I'm 5'10" and with the seat in a comfortable position there's plenty of legroom behind. In fact I've sat behind and it's fine though if I was any taller I might be struggling with the headroom in the back. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sprint blue is S5 only.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Sprint blue is S5 only.


For Â£1,600 you can have it on the 3.0TDi and variants. I'm told you could take a colour swatch of your choice and get it matched if you so fancy.

Personally I wouldn't have paid that for paint but it is a very nice colour combination. :roll:

My colleague's back on Weds so I'll take some pics in case anyone's interested in the combo and has money to burn.


----------

